# new here!



## brettb21 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey everyone, new member here... beginning by freshwater aquarium, well it's already started for the most part...wanted to get some opinions, feedback, etc

Currently have a 10 gallon tank, filter, heater to keep the temp constant at 78 and the following fish: 

3 Mollies (1 Dalmatian and 2 all black)
1 small aquarium shark (White Tip Shark Catfish)
1 Green Spotted Puffer

I have done a lot of research and realize the GSP needs brackish water as it was sold freshwater which a lot of places do...so I am working on a solution to that

In the meantime I have added some aquarium salt and gotten the appropriate food (tropical fish flakes and freeze- dried bloodworms/freeze-dried shrimp for the GSP) 

Thanks in Advance for feedback!


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

i would suggest posting in the "general freshwater" forum as it is way more active.

im not 100% sure, as im very new as well, but i think your puffer is going to have a feast with your mollies, at one point in time.

BTW (*b*y *t*he *w*ay), I love puffer fish.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How's your puffer doing Brett?


----------



## brettb21 (Sep 1, 2008)

puffer is still doing well, recently upgraded to a 55 gal tank!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Ahh wow, nice! What did you do with the 10 gal?


----------



## brettb21 (Sep 1, 2008)

got rid of it! haha....bad idea probably but we all make mistakes


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Upload a pic of your 55!


----------



## Ironmahn (Nov 8, 2008)

Not a bad idea, but a small tank will make a great hospital tank if ever needed. And can be a life saver if another tank where to fail on you.


----------



## brettb21 (Sep 1, 2008)

good point ironmahn...now i wish I would have saved....hey, live to learn right? anyways, here are two pictures of my 55 gal...not the best quality pictures but I know y'all wanted a picture! 





let me know what you think! :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

From 10 to 55 gallons in a few months...Your wife must be much nicer than most...A nice big tank with very little stocking. Must be easy to keep clean with good water conditions.

Nice looking tank. Maybe try putting a background on the back so you can't see through to the wall. The ones you can buy at the local fish store are ok, but I like to use plain black or dark blue posterboard. It's cheap (less than a buck), makes the colors in the tank stand out, and hides the filter and heater a bit.


----------

